# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  **** ☆بررسی آلا و موارد مربوط به آن☆****

## telma_alen

اولین و ساده ترین گزینه پیش روی همه ما و سایر کنکوری هابرای یاد گیری  استفاده از ویدیو ها و سایت آلاست
اینکه چقدر مفیدن یا صرفا وقت تلف کردنه
کدوم کلاساش برای پشت کنکوری ها یا بچه هایی که وقت کمتر دارن مفیده؟؟سطحشون چطوره؟برای اموزش اولیه هستن یا مطالب تستی و نکته دارم میگن 
تجربه شما چی بوده؟؟ کدوم اساتیدش بهترن مثلا فیزیک کازرانیان یا یاری و خلاصه هر نکته و حرفی در این باره هست یکبار برای همیشه بصورت جامع اینجا بفرمایین
ممنونم از پاسخ هاتون ♡♡♡

----------


## Mohamad_R

برا کسی که زبان بلد نیست اول بره اقای عزتی رو ببینه بعد بیاد درسنامه و تست بزنه ! تضمینی

----------


## amir1376

*خیلیا فکر میکنن چون رایگانه اشغاله و بدرد نمیخوره ... به قول رضا امیر فکر میکنن پنیر مجانی فقط تو تله موش پیدا میشه !!
من خودم از محتوای رایگانش استفاده کردم و عالی بوده...دبیر خوب زیاد داره مثل موقاری و ثابتی و امینی راد و کازرانیان و ناصح زاده
2 تا برند رایگان هم داره که واقعا بدرد بخورن یکی صفر تا صد های رایگان و یکی هم کارگاه نکته و تست رایگان 
من به شخصه اون 5 تا دبیری که گفتم رو استفاده کردم و ب دردم خورده مخصوصا موقاری و ناصح زاده 
اما بقیه دبیراشون هم خوب هستن و در کل محتوای رایگان مفیدی تولید میکنه حتما استفاده کنید جای اینکه پول تو جیب موسسات اشغال و کذایی تاملند و کلاسینو و غیره بریزید
اگر هم خواستید یه کار واقعا با کیفیت تر تهیه کنید برند راه ابریشم الا معرکست*

----------


## z_ra

زیست آقای موقاری خیلی خوبه به خصوص یازدهم ودوازدهمش خوب میگه

----------


## Khali

اگه ثابتی نبود با ژنرال سر جلسه آفتابه لازم بودم...

----------


## Nine

> اگه ثابتی نبود با ژنرال سر جلسه آفتابه لازم بودم...


ثابتی واسه تجربی احساس میکنم کامل نیست

----------


## Frozen

خداوکیلی ناصح زاده عربیش خوبه من واسه سال 98 ک کنکور داشتم استفاده کردم...
امسالم که قراره مجدد کنکور بدم بازم استفاده میکنم
موقاری هم چند جلسه دیدم واقعا تدریسش نمیگم محشره ولی خوبه...چیزی از خیلی دبیرای پرادعای بعضی موسسات کم نداره !

----------


## _Joseph_

*آلا معرکه ست بی بروبرگرد با هیچ چشم داشت و توقع مالی تمام توانشون رو برای تدریس میزارن امیدوارم تن همشون سالم باشه*

----------


## Khali

> ثابتی واسه تجربی احساس میکنم کامل نیست


من تدریس تجربیشو ندیدم حقیقتا
ولی تنها ایرادی که به ثابتی وارده و ایراد کمی هم نیست، یه کمی شلخته کار میکنه...
گاهی هم بیش از حد "تکنیکی" کار میکنه (لغت مسخره) البته قبلش راه های "کلاسیک" رو میگه
ثابتی خوبه، اگه یه دوره جامع ازش پیدا کردید بررسی کنید، ارزش داره (قطعا طبق هدف و برنامه ای درس میده، ممکنه شما نپسندی یا هماهنگ نباشی)
ضمنا خیلی عمیق و ریشه ای با رعایت پیش نیاز درس میده، از الفباء مطلب شروع میکنه، برعکس فلانی که میگفت "اگه یاد نمیگیری بیخیال کنکور دادن شو"

----------


## Khali

> خداوکیلی ناصح زاده عربیش خوبه من واسه سال 98 ک کنکور داشتم استفاده کردم...
> امسالم که قراره مجدد کنکور بدم بازم استفاده میکنم
> موقاری هم چند جلسه دیدم واقعا تدریسش نمیگم محشره ولی خوبه...چیزی از خیلی دبیرای پرادعای بعضی موسسات کم نداره !


من و یه بنده خدایی ریاضی بودیم ولی با فن بیان موقاری و حرکات بندش و شور تدریسش برگ میریختیم...
خیلی پر انرژی و خوب بود (لازمه بگم چیزی نمیفهمیدم چون پرت بودم از مقدمات بحث و...)

----------


## amir1376

> اگه ثابتی نبود با ژنرال سر جلسه آفتابه لازم بودم...


*تکبیرررررر*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
*دمت گرم از ته دل خندیدم با این حرفت 
و چقدر حرف درستی هم هست*

----------


## rz1

*البته من چون حس میکنم بش مدیونم هی میگم ک خوب بود اما فقط بهش دل خوش نکنین*

----------


## pewdiepie

ریاضی امینی راد نگاه میکنم ؛خلاصه کنم  ریاضی اندازه حیوان شیر ده حالیم نبود اما الان خیلی پیشرفت کردم  (زمان مدرسه هم ریاضی رو نمیخوندم ی جورایی از منفی شروع کردم)
خوبیش اینه مفهومو یادت میده کنارش نکته  و روش حل سریع هم میگه اگه سر ازمون روش یادت نیومد یا به سوال نخورد با مفهوم به جواب میرسی 
دمشون گرم  تو این اوضاع که هرکی برای جیب ما کنکوری ها دندون تیز کرده 
رایگان بهترین کیفیت رو ارائه میدن

----------


## amir1376

> *البته من چون حس میکنم بش مدیونم هی میگم ک خوب بود اما فقط بهش دل خوش نکنین*


*حیف اسم استاد که بعضیا روی این ادم نحس و بی شخصیت میذارن...هیچی نداره این بشر حتی سواد*

----------


## tamanaviki

من ب تموم کسایی ک فیزیک ضعیف دارن و درصد بالا میخرن آقای طلوعی پیشنهاد میکنم تضممممممیییییینییییی معرکه درس میده معرکه

----------


## Grand_Master

> اگه ثابتی نبود با ژنرال سر جلسه آفتابه لازم بودم...


ژنرال رو من هضم نکردم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *حیف اسم استاد که بعضیا روی این ادم نحس و بی شخصیت میذارن...هیچی نداره این بشر حتی سواد*



کلا واژه استاد انگاری تغیر معنا براش روی داده ! طرف میومد دکتری میگرفت بعد میشد استاد یار چند مدت در اخرم که یه دو سه سال به پایان عمرش مونده بود بهش درجه استادی میدادن ! الان میبینی از ته گوگل یه موسسه پریده بیرون نوشته هیت اساتید! 

بابا گوجه نترکی

----------


## Toxic5

برا منبع ثابت پیشنهاد نمیدم، نه فقط آلاء حالا هر منبع آموزشی ای، کتاب یا فیلم. (اینو مختص اون قسمت حرفتون گفتم که گفتید *یا صرفا وقت تلف کردنه*).
اما اگه جایی از کتابو خوندی و تو تست زدنش به مشکل خوردی بعد بیای فیلم ببینی که مطلب جا بیفته گزینه خوبیه، 

اولویت من تو تست زدن سراسریه، آلاءرو زیاد پیشنهاد دادن و اولویت تستاشونم سراسریه به ظاهر، 
به عنوان منبع کمکی و تکمیلی گزینه خوبیه.

----------


## 1998

برای فیزیک آقای کازرانیان مفهومی درس میده خیلی تدریس شون رو دوست دارم عالییییه
برای زیست هم آقای جلال موقاری عالیه خدایی خط به خط کتاب درسی رو بررسی میکنن ایشون

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

من خودم همیشه از آلا حمایت کردم و به همه معرفی کردم 
این کامنتم دیس خورش بالاست : ) 
آلا خیلی کیفت خوبی داشت و داره ولی خب یه نقاط ضعفی داره ک قبلا ک کلا رایگان بود کسی ایراد نمیگرفت ولی الان چیزایه پولیشون اون ایرادو دارن 
یه سر به کامنتا و انجمن آلا بزنید تو فرسنگ 3 و 4 خیلییی بچه ها رو اذیت کردن (فرسنگ شیش رو خبر ندارم)
بعدشم الان اگه ببینید قیمت راه ابریشماشون به 800 تومن رسیده ! و اگه بازم انجمنو ببینید خیلیا از نحوه تدریس معلمای فیزیک آلا به شدت انتقاد کردن (نمیدونم چرا خوب تدریس نمیکنن) 
صددرصد آلا خیلی با شرف تر و سالم تر از بقیه موسساتن صددرصد شکی توش نیست ولی خب دیگ در راه رضای خدا ک کار نمیکنن فقط حاجی از یه جاهم درآمد دارن دیگ :/
کیفیت اساتید (ک خودمم استفاده کردم) به بقیه موسسات نمیرسه ولی خیلی خوبه لطفا تعریف بیش از حد نکنید

----------


## mahdi_artur

الان یه سوال برا من پیش اومد،
شما فرض کنید تمام دبیرای تاملند و کلاسینو و هدف تهران و ... یهو متغیر بشن بریزن تو آلا و محتوای رایگان با تمام توان شون تولید کنن، یعنی چیزی هم کم نزارن !
شما بین کلاس/نکته تست/همایش این دبیرا با دبیرای سابق (فعلی!) آلا کدومو انتخاب می کنید؟
یعنی بین شیمی بابایی/جعفری با شیمی فعلی آلا (نمیشناسمش) کلاس رایگان کدومو شرکت می کنید؟
یا بین فیزیک یحیوی با فعلی آلا کدوم؟
یا بین زبان کیاسالار/زینعلی با فعلی آلا کدوم؟ 
عربی فلاح یا عربی آلا ؟ 
حتما دبیرای سابق آلا رو انتخاب می کنید؟!!
دارم میخوام اینو بگم ، 
اولا ، آلا اگه از یه سری کاراش فاکتور بگیریم اما در مجموع کاری که داره میکنه با ارزشه ، گاها دبیرای خوبی آورده و این دبیر هام دارن خوب کار می کنن ولی به نظرم هنوزم ایرادات زیاده ، حالا این معنیش این نیس که اون موسسات پولی بی نقصن ولی در مجموع بهتر از آلا کار میکنن که خب طبیعیه اونا سود میکنن ولی آلا کمتر سود میکنه.
ثانیا ، آموزش *فقط و فقط 30 درصد کاره* واسه هر درس ، شما سر کلاس 10 تا دبیرم که بشینید وقتی خودتون دست به قلم نشید و حداقل 2 منبع تست نزنید هیچ موقع نمیتونید با 30-40 درصد زدن هر درس تو کنکور رشته خوبی قبول بشید.
ثالثا ، اون خط اولی که نوشتم: "دبیرای موسسات پولی بیان جمع بشن تو آلا محض رضای خدا و بدون تیغ زدن شما با تولید همایش و راه ابریشم و ... بیان همتی رایگان کار کنن" همین الانم اتفاق افتاده! چطور؟! الان دبیرای این موسسات کلاسا و دی وی دی ها و کلا هر چیزی که تراوش کنن واسه بچه هاشون داره به رایگان پخش میشه همه جا ، من کاری به حلال/حروم بودنش ندارم ولی به هر حال یه چیزیه که اتفاق افتاده و خدایی من فکر نمی کنم دیگه بین کنکوریا کسی باشه که این امکاناتو حالا چه رایگان چه پولی در اختیار نداشته باشه، پس نتیجه ای که میشه گرفت اینه که: اولا، کسی که این آموزش ها رو چه با پول چه با زرنگی از آلا یا کانال ها در اختیار گرفته ، هیچ کار شاق و شاخی نکرده و صرفا یه آموزش خوب واسه خودش فراهم کرده که دست حداقل 300 هزار کنکوری دیگه هم هست. ثانیا، با وجود به رایگان پخش شدن این کلاس ها و جزوات و ... استفاده از منابع رایگان آلا زیاد هم معقول نیست حالا بازم اینجا بحث سلیقه و ... پیش میاد که قطعا کسی هست که از یه دبیر ناشناخته تو نقطه صفر مرزی بهتر از یه دبیر شناخته شده با حداقل 10-15 سال سابقه کار و صد تا تا رتبه برتر و ... توی تهران نتیجه گرفته باشه و صد البته کار و تست و برنامه خود دانش آموز و استفاده ای که از این منابع میبره.
*الان دیگه حداقل 5-6 سالی هست که منابعی که دست رتبه 1 هست دست رتبه شارژ ایرانسلی کنکورم هست و کسی نمیتونه ادعا کنه من بواسطه نداشتن منابع خوب تو کنکورم نتیجه نگرفتم  ، مگر این که دیگه خیلی پرت باشه طرف.*
در مورد کارایی هم که آلا میکنه و درست نیست بهتره حرفی نزنم چون فعلا برایند کاراش مثبت و به نفع دانش آموزاست پس دلیلی نمی بینم بخوام تخریب کنم.
راستی، یکی از استادای خوب آلا قبلا خیلی پرتلاش و خیررسان ظاهر شده بود الان کجاست؟ فک کنم تاملند درس میده و سایت فروش پرمحصولی هم داره.البته نوش جونش ! کسی که رایگان کار کرد و بعدا معروف شد بواسطه آلا و کار نسبتا قوی الان حقشه حسابی پول چاپ کنه و به ما هم ربطی نداره که کی چیکار داره میکنه و سرمون بهتره تو زندگی خودمون باشه و از محتوای رایگان استفاده کنیم و دیگه حرف اضافه در مورد زندگی مردم نزنیم! بقول یکی از دوستان عرضه شو داری تو هم همین پروسه رو طی کن و پولدار شو ، خیلی از دبیرای نظام قدیم آلا الان کجان؟ پس زرنگی و صد البته کار خوب هم دخیله! ولی آلا همین طور پیش بره کلی دبیر مستعد و خوب برای موسساتی مثل تاملند و کلاسینو و ... تولید می کنه، این دبیرای پرمخاطب آلا تا چند سال آینده باید جایگزین دبیرای پرمخاطب تهرانی بشن کاری که آلا بهتر از هر موسسه ای انجامش داد.

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> ولی آلا همین طور پیش بره کلی دبیر مستعد و خوب برای موسساتی مثل تاملند و کلاسینو و ... تولید می کنه، این دبیرای پرمخاطب آلا تا چند سال آینده باید جایگزین دبیرای پرمخاطب تهرانی بشن کاری که آلا بهتر از هر موسسه ای انجامش داد.


راستش با این حرفت یاد مدرسه آژاکس افتادم :Yahoo (117): مدرسه تربیت معلم آلا :Yahoo (20): 

رفع اسپم:آلا معلمای خوبی داره ولی مهم اینه خودت دست به قلم بشی بیشتر(طبق فرمایش مهدی :Yahoo (106): )

----------


## Mohamad_R

> راستی، یکی از استادای خوب آلا قبلا خیلی پرتلاش و خیررسان ظاهر شده بود الان کجاست؟ فک کنم تاملند درس میده و سایت فروش پرمحصولی هم داره.البته نوش جونش ! کسی که رایگان کار کرد و بعدا معروف شد بواسطه آلا و کار نسبتا قوی الان حقشه حسابی پول چاپ کنه و به ما هم ربطی نداره که کی چیکار داره میکنه و سرمون بهتره تو زندگی خودمون باشه و از محتوای رایگان استفاده کنیم و دیگه حرف اضافه در مورد زندگی مردم نزنیم! بقول یکی از دوستان عرضه شو داری تو هم همین پروسه رو طی کن و پولدار شو ، خیلی از دبیرای نظام قدیم آلا الان کجان؟ پس زرنگی و صد البته کار خوب هم دخیله! ولی آلا همین طور پیش بره کلی دبیر مستعد و خوب برای موسساتی مثل تاملند و کلاسینو و ... تولید می کنه، این دبیرای پرمخاطب آلا تا چند سال آینده باید جایگزین دبیرای پرمخاطب تهرانی بشن کاری که آلا بهتر از هر موسسه ای انجامش داد.



یعنی الان من حس تئوری توطئه رو دارم 


قدم 1 ) معلم رو بیار رایگان درس بده 
2) بین دانش اموزا جا باز کنه و اعتماد جلب کنه
3) ببرش موسسه پولی سر به فلک کشیده
4) دانش اموزا رو بدوش با کلاساش 
5) چند برابر سرمایه ای که گذاشتی برا دوره رایگان رو بردار 


_ واقعا اگه ختم و ریشه تمام این موسسات یک جا و یک نفر بشه خود این کار محتوای رایگان تبلیغات بلند مدته!

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> یعنی الان من حس تئوری توطئه رو دارم 
> 
> 
> قدم 1 ) معلم رو بیار رایگان درس بده 
> 2) بین دانش اموزا جا باز کنه و اعتماد جلب کنه
> 3) ببرش موسسه پولی سر به فلک کشیده
> 4) دانش اموزا رو بدوش با کلاساش 
> 5) چند برابر سرمایه ای که گذاشتی برا دوره رایگان رو بردار 
> 
> ...


آره شبیه دورتمونده : ))
معلم میسازه ترانسفر میکنه تاملندو کلاسینو  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یعنی الان من حس تئوری توطئه رو دارم
> قدم 1 ) معلم رو بیار رایگان درس بده 
> 2) بین دانش اموزا جا باز کنه و اعتماد جلب کنه
> 3) ببرش موسسه پولی سر به فلک کشیده
> 4) دانش اموزا رو بدوش با کلاساش 
> 5) چند برابر سرمایه ای که گذاشتی برا دوره رایگان رو بردار
> _ واقعا اگه ختم و ریشه تمام این موسسات یک جا و یک نفر بشه خود این کار محتوای رایگان تبلیغات بلند مدته!


زیاد سخت نگیر
باشگاه پورتو مهدی طارمی رو تابستون امسال ۴ میلیون یورو خرید الان طارمی ۱۲ میلیون میارزه هر بازیم داره گل میزنه و بهترین بازیکن زمین میشه تو رده بندی بهترین گل زنای پرتغالم دومه در صورتیکه اگر تمام پنالتیایی که گرفته بودو خودش میزد الان اول بود
خب که چی؟!
پورتو باعث پیشرفت طارمی شد یا خودش؟! 
در نهایت طارمی میتونس الان تو زمینای خاکی پشت خونه شون با بچه های زیر ۱۸ سال هر جمعه گل کوچیک بازی کنه یا تو بهترین حالت ممکن مثل خیلیای دیگه تو شاهین بوشهر گیر بیوفته و فراموش بشه.
الان ارزش طارمی به پول ایران ۴۰۰ میلیارد تومنه!
خب به طارمی(اقاجانی) فحش بدیم که تلاش خودشو کرد و از اول مث سگ جون کند تا به اینجای کار رسید یا به پورتو (آلا) که باعث پیشرفتش شد و به این سطح رسوندش؟!
میدونم شاید قیاس خوبی نباشه و خیلی جاها هم رانت و ... دخیل بوده تو هر دو مثال ولی کلیت کار همیشه همین بوده. محاله بهترین باشی ولی از بهترین جای ممکن هم شروع کرده باشی؛ تلاش خودت با کمی هم شانس و شاید نفوذ بهترین نتیجه رو میده.
الانم من با کلیت این پروسه ای که دبیرای الا دارن طی میکنن هیچ مشکلی ندارم و اتفاقا بهترین راه پیشرفتم همین میدونم
یعنی سیستمی که بر اساس شایستگی وکیفیت کار ب هر دبیر اعتبار بده که اگ این دبیرا این شایستگی رو نداشتند محال بود شناخته بشن؛ بحث دیده شدن همیشه هم باعث ماندگار شدن و شناخته شدن نمیشه؛ الان تو سیستم آموزش کنکور خیلیا اومدن و رفتن ولی عده کمی موندگار شدن و اینجاست که فرق بین دبیر خوب و به تر معلوم میشه.
بنظرت خوب بود یه الدنگ دیپلم ردی با هزار کثافت کاری و تبلیغ و رانت صدا و سیما و ... بیاد بشه استاد و هزار نفرو با شعار کنکور آبدوغ خیار است بکشونه پای خرید محصولاتش و گند بزنه به آینده شون؟ 
سیستمی که الا پیاده کرده دقیقا مبارزه با همین بالایی هاس.
ولی من مشکلم با ماهیت کاری هست که الا داره میکنه
الا یه موسسه ای هست که خودشو اینطور توجیه میکنه که ما داریم با مافیای کنکور مبارزه می کنیم(عکس و شعارش) ولی در اصل داره برای همین موسسات دبیر خام پرورش میده؛ از یه جایی به بعد دیگه چیزی به اسم شایسته سالاری هم بی معنیه. یعنی وقتی تو پرمخاطب ترین و تنها بستر آموزشی رایگان کشورو داری دیگه مطمئنی با یکم زور زدن میتونی خودتو بالا بکشی و ره صد ساله رو چند ماهه طی کنی! همچین موضوع ساده ای حتی باعث میشه الا بابت تدریس از دبیراش پول بگیره و پول و نفوذ باعث میشه بیان درس بدن تا فرصت شناخته (تر) شدن پیدا کنن. یعنی همه چی میشه دوباره تبلیغات. کنکور یه ورودی پولی داره هر چی که بیشتر بقیه موسساتو خراب کنی ورودی پول تو بیشتر میشه پس بهترین راه اینه:
 اول رایگانش کنی تا هر دو قشر پولدار و متوسط/ضعیف جذب بشن
بعدا امکانات ویژه رو پولی کنی تا قشر پولدار و متوسط تقویتت کنن ولی همچنان تولید محتوای عادی رو ادامه بدی تا قشر ضعیف بمونن ازت دفاع کنن و تبلیغت رو برعهده بگیرن و به دیگران توصیه ات کنن عملا هر دو مدل مخاطب هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر میشن..
و در نهایت بواسطه مخاطب بالات بپردازی به بحث برندینگ یک دبیر و توسعه سایر اهداف

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> زیاد سخت نگیر
> باشگاه پورتو مهدی طارمی رو تابستون امسال ۴ میلیون یورو خرید الان طارمی ۱۲ میلیون میارزه هر بازیم داره گل میزنه و بهترین بازیکن زمین میشه تو رده بندی بهترین گل زنای پرتغالم دومه در صورتیکه اگر تمام پنالتیایی که گرفته بودو خودش میزد الان اول بود
> خب که چی؟!
> پورتو باعث پیشرفت طارمی شد یا خودش؟! 
> در نهایت طارمی میتونس الان تو زمینای خاکی پشت خونه شون با بچه های زیر ۱۸ سال هر جمعه گل کوچیک بازی کنه یا تو بهترین حالت ممکن مثل خیلیای دیگه تو شاهین بوشهر گیر بیوفته و فراموش بشه.
> الان ارزش طارمی به پول ایران ۴۰۰ میلیارد تومنه!
> خب به طارمی(اقاجانی) فحش بدیم که تلاش خودشو کرد و از اول مث سگ جون کند تا به اینجای کار رسید یا به پورتو (آلا) که باعث پیشرفتش شد و به این سطح رسوندش؟!
> میدونم شاید قیاس خوبی نباشه و خیلی جاها هم رانت و ... دخیل بوده تو هر دو مثال ولی کلیت کار همیشه همین بوده. محاله بهترین باشی ولی از بهترین جای ممکن هم شروع کرده باشی؛ تلاش خودت با کمی هم شانس و شاید نفوذ بهترین نتیجه رو میده.
> الانم من با کلیت این پروسه ای که دبیرای الا دارن طی میکنن هیچ مشکلی ندارم و اتفاقا بهترین راه پیشرفتم همین میدونم
> ...



دقیقا 
این سیاست ک خودتو آدم خوب جلوه بدی (البته شایدم واقعا باشیااا)باعث میشه پیش مردم محبوب تر بشی و حتی درآمدتم بیشتر شه 
آلا اگه اینهمه کار رایگان نداده بود بیرون هیشکس راه ابریشمشو نمیخرید !
مثلا آقای فلاح معلم عربی ....به جز تدریس فوق العادش خیلیا بخاطر اخلاق و معرفتش باهاش حال میکنن (خیلی جاها گفته ک عب نداره برین از کلاسای پارسالم استفاده کنید)وقتی اینجوری میگه هم شخصیتشو بالاتر میبره هم مردم بیشتر مجاب میشن ک کلاسشو بخرن 
کاشکی همه همچین سیاستی رو داشته باشن ...همه به نفع خودشونه هم به نفع مردم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوباره تبلیغات. کنکور یه ورودی پولی داره هر چی که بیشتر بقیه موسساتو خراب کنی ورودی پول تو بیشتر میشه پس بهترین راه اینه:
>  اول رایگانش کنی تا هر دو قشر پولدار و متوسط/ضعیف جذب بشن
> بعدا امکانات ویژه رو پولی کنی تا قشر پولدار و متوسط تقویتت کنن ولی همچنان تولید محتوای عادی رو ادامه بدی تا قشر ضعیف بمونن ازت دفاع کنن و تبلیغت رو برعهده بگیرن و به دیگران توصیه ات کنن عملا هر دو مدل مخاطب هر روز بیشتر و بیشتر میشن..
> و در نهایت بواسطه مخاطب بالات بپردازی به بحث برندینگ یک دبیر و توسعه سایر اهداف



که الان داره اجرا میشه!

----------


## MMdibi

من فیزیک نظام قدیمشو نگاه میکنم خیلی بهتر درس دادن،جاری اش که خوب بود

----------


## Khatereh 6420

اگ آلا نبود 
من چیکار میکردم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## telma_alen

> زیاد سخت نگیر
> باشگاه پورتو مهدی طارمی رو تابستون امسال ۴ میلیون یورو خرید الان طارمی ۱۲ میلیون میارزه هر بازیم داره گل میزنه و بهترین بازیکن زمین میشه تو رده بندی بهترین گل زنای پرتغالم دومه در صورتیکه اگر تمام پنالتیایی که گرفته بودو خودش میزد الان اول بود
> خب که چی؟!
> پورتو باعث پیشرفت طارمی شد یا خودش؟! 
> در نهایت طارمی میتونس الان تو زمینای خاکی پشت خونه شون با بچه های زیر ۱۸ سال هر جمعه گل کوچیک بازی کنه یا تو بهترین حالت ممکن مثل خیلیای دیگه تو شاهین بوشهر گیر بیوفته و فراموش بشه.
> الان ارزش طارمی به پول ایران ۴۰۰ میلیارد تومنه!
> خب به طارمی(اقاجانی) فحش بدیم که تلاش خودشو کرد و از اول مث سگ جون کند تا به اینجای کار رسید یا به پورتو (آلا) که باعث پیشرفتش شد و به این سطح رسوندش؟!
> میدونم شاید قیاس خوبی نباشه و خیلی جاها هم رانت و ... دخیل بوده تو هر دو مثال ولی کلیت کار همیشه همین بوده. محاله بهترین باشی ولی از بهترین جای ممکن هم شروع کرده باشی؛ تلاش خودت با کمی هم شانس و شاید نفوذ بهترین نتیجه رو میده.
> الانم من با کلیت این پروسه ای که دبیرای الا دارن طی میکنن هیچ مشکلی ندارم و اتفاقا بهترین راه پیشرفتم همین میدونم
> ...


احسنت به این تفسیر
با همه اینا روی هم رفته جمع بندیش اینه  که یه گزینه مناسبه مخصوصا اگه نخوای هزینه کنی و سوادتم صفر باشه اره دیگه ؟؟

----------


## MMdibi

> احسنت به این تفسیر
> با همه اینا روی هم رفته جمع بندیش اینه  که یه گزینه مناسبه مخصوصا اگه نخوای هزینه کنی و سوادتم صفر باشه اره دیگه ؟؟


فکر نکنم ، احتمالا منظورشون اینه که مثلا مثل عارف مشهد دارن ابتدا قوی و خوب شروع میکنن و دبیرای خوب،خر که از پل گذشت شهریه انچنانی و برند کردن دبیرای صفر.به قول معروف
گربه برای رضای خدا موش نمیگیره
ولی خدا کنه واقعا تا اخر همینجوری بمونه و دبیرای خوب تری بیاره

----------


## telma_alen

> فکر نکنم ، احتمالا منظورشون اینه که مثلا مثل عارف مشهد دارن ابتدا قوی و خوب شروع میکنن و دبیرای خوب،خر که از پل گذشت شهریه انچنانی و برند کردن دبیرای صفر.به قول معروف
> گربه برای رضای خدا موش نمیگیره
> ولی خدا کنه واقعا تا اخر همینجوری بمونه و دبیرای خوب تری بیاره


الان خوبع پس

----------


## reza2018

کلا خاطره خوشی از این موسسه ندارم،سالی که امتحان نهایی داشتیم برای شیمی با صفر تا صد آقاجانی پیش میرفتم که یهو تدریس رو ول کرد همونطوری ناقص موند(از 3 فصل شیمی سوم دبیرستان فقط فصل اول رو درس داد)
سال بعدش یکی از همایش های 5+1 رو ثبت نام کردم(همایش فیزیک آقای فدایی فرد) که لغو شد 
دیروز هم جزوات نکته و تست ادبیات موضوعی رو خریدم که دیدم هنوز جزوات رو نذاشتن :Yahoo (21): 
ولی در هر حال دمشون گرم که دارن رایگان محتوای کامل آموزشی تولید میکنن...
مثل هر موسسه دیگه آلا هم دبیر خوب و بد داره که از بین دبیرایی که من دیدم،آقای کازرانیان و ناصح زاده و نباخته فوق العاده درس میدن(البته نظام قدیمشونو دیدم) و انصافا چیزی از بقیه دبیرای معروف کم ندارن.تعریف موقاری ،ثابتی و طلوعی رو هم زیاد شنیدم.

----------


## telma_alen

دوستان؟؟
فیزیک کامل با تدریس محمد رضا یاری تو آلا چطوریاست ؟؟؟یاری خوبه بنظرتون باهاش شروع کنم با فرض اینکه به کنکور 1401 برسم

----------

